

WebGL spherical environment mapping and normal mapping - robin_reala
http://www.clicktorelease.com/code/spherical-normal-mapping/

======
pbhjpbhj
Wow, that's really incredible. Given that even doing 2D graphics on this
machine is like wading through molasses this is a surprisingly perky and
detailed rendering.

Only thing is that "normal map" doesn't appear to work for me.

